# "Necessary Lies" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (May 15, 2016)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

*THE RESULTS OF THIS POLL WILL REMAIN HIDDEN UNTIL IT HAS OFFICIALLY CLOSED. The identities of the entrants will also be revealed upon the close of the poll.  

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.


This poll will close on May 25th, 2016 at 7:00pm EST.*


----------



## Firemajic (May 15, 2016)

It is Not necessary to lie..   I had a struggle to pick just 3.... This was a fabulous prompt, and the poets did a divine job ... Good luck Poets!


----------



## aj47 (May 15, 2016)

Howdy everyone.  I haven't voted yet, because I just got back to my computer after cooking dinner. I will vote soon.

In the meanwhile, I want a show of hands of folks interested in critiquing all of the anonymous entries. Once I gauge the interest, we can work out the finer points (probably set up a private group and then post a composite critique similar to what the critiques with the scores in the prose challenges look like). My thinking is this would be posted AFTER the voting so that no one is influenced, but the critiquing could be happening during the voting period--just out of sight of the voters.


*This discussion may now be accessed in the Bistro*.


----------



## -xXx- (May 17, 2016)

i have not yet voted, but i have read the poems several times already.
i will edit in this post when i do.
_*reads again*_

k.
done.
i'm now waiting 24 hours between readings to see if my choices change.
three of thirteen is really hard when they are so diverse.
hard, but can be done.

did you?


----------



## EllaLouis (May 24, 2016)

Been away but I think at some point I voted.


----------



## aj47 (May 25, 2016)

It won't let you vote if you already have.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 25, 2016)

As promised, welcome to the reveal:

Be With Me by bdcharles

Sarah by Tealynn

Necessary Lies by EllaLouis

Endangered Species by Firemajic

_*Necessary Ink by Darkkin - Winning Entry*_

Have you Ever...? by astroannie

Mom's Crop by Chester's Daughter

Everything's gonna be Alright by Gumby

Strong to the Finish by rcallaci

Daddy, Please Come Home by PrinzeCharming

Complicity by ned

[sauce for the goose...] by Phil Istine

-re: c(h)root- by anonymous


----------



## Darkkin (May 25, 2016)

:shock:


----------



## Phil Istine (May 26, 2016)

EllaLouis said:


> Been away but I think at some point I voted.



If you want to be sure, look closely at the list; the poems for which you voted are italicised.


----------



## Firemajic (May 26, 2016)

I am not surprised that my poem received so few votes, I have been so uninspired, and my poem reflected that..


----------



## Phil Istine (May 26, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> I am not surprised that my poem received so few votes, I have been so uninspired, and my poem reflected that..



But you are an inspiration to others - even when your poetry head is struggling. I'm sure we all get periods like that.  I know that fatigue is messing with my creativity right now.
It always passes, Julia.


----------



## Darkkin (May 26, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> I am not surprised that my poem received so few votes, I have been so uninspired, and my poem reflected that..



I was in the same place last month with my contest piece, middle of the pack with the Invitational, and judging on PiP.  Not the worst, not the best, but what mattered is that I tried and kept going.  So have you, Juls.  Like the migrating hordes on the Serengeti, writing is feast and famine.  There will be dry spells and when the rains come, inspiration can be rampant spring at you from around every corner.


----------



## Firemajic (May 26, 2016)

Thank you both... BUT, I am thrilled for you DarKKin... I am just one of your many Fans...


----------

